# Power Mod Upgrade Suggestions



## Viper_SA (19/3/15)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a back-up power mod for my iStick 30W. Looking for something with a bit more punch too. So far the contenders are, in no particular order, the Sigelei 100W+, iStick 50W, Hana Modz DNA50 from VK, or the Innokin MPV 3.0. Any suggestions on these or others?

Price obviously plays a big part, but I don't want to upgrade again a month from now either. 50W should be more than enough for me, and maybe down to 0.3ohm.


----------



## WHeunis (20/3/15)

Perhaps, and im just flapping my brain here... HCigar has a very affordable brand new DNA40 boxmod out. Not 100% sure, but I think SirVape has extras for sale that he stocked up with the preorder batch?

If youre not interested at all in the DNA40... I am myself holding out to see the VapeKing VaporFlask clones... also temp control, but clone board, not genuine DNA.

But, out of the options you listed there; I would probably cast my personal vote to the iStick50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (20/3/15)

For home or if you have big hands and big pants pockets , the big Sigelei (Easy to use, magnetic door, and ton's of punch and room for rebuilding options, sick silicone sleeve). For all/every day usage the iS50 as it is smaller and very comfortable to use and carry and the battery life is outstanding ( A silicon sleeve like it's smaller kin is in the works, which will be awesome as it does scuff a bit). It is also the smallest of the bunch. The dated Hana clone box is a bit clunky and those little tac-buttons really dig into your fingers/nerves after a while, uncomfortably so, no magnets on the cover so you need to unscrew the cover off every time to need to replace the battery (But a exchangeable battery is a plus for some, IF you have a screwdriver with you). Can't really comment on the MPV 3.0, but the 0.4Ohm limit can be irritating if you're rebuilding and the 30Watt limit will be lacking the oomph you're seeking, especially for 0.5Ohm's and lower. Very well built, but it's bigger and boxier than the iS50, with less battery and you can charge other devices with it (If that's important to you Lol). Innokin could've had this segment covered but I think they took too long and missed their opportunity in the market.

So for best solid performance for the buck, the proven iS50. If size and budget not an issue and you want even more oomph, the Sigelei (remember the additional cost for batteries and charger too).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (20/3/15)

If your set on the bigger Sigelei, maybe wait a bit, as the cheaper IPV4 100W with a newer YIHI board and TC is just around the corner. Could be a zinger IF they get it right with the first batch.


----------



## Viper_SA (20/3/15)

Thanks guys. Was struggling to find somewhere with stock on the iS50, but thanks to @WHeunis's suggestion I found stock on the Sir Vape site. Suits my pocket better and I got a Sir Vape no 2 juice to try out too. 

The iS30 has performed great, so I like that I can get a brand I know. the iS30 was perfect for the Kanger ST mini that @shaunnadan gave me, but with the joys of getting into RBA's I received my Marquis RDA today and the iS30 is a little light for some builds on it. Thanks for showing me the world of RBA's @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


> For home or if you have big hands and big pants pockets , the big Sigelei (Easy to use, magnetic door, and ton's of punch and room for rebuilding options, sick silicone sleeve). For all/every day usage the iS50 as it is smaller and very comfortable to use and carry and the battery life is outstanding ( A silicon sleeve like it's smaller kin is in the works, which will be awesome as it does scuff a bit). It is also the smallest of the bunch. The dated Hana clone box is a bit clunky and those little tac-buttons really dig into your fingers/nerves after a while, uncomfortably so, no magnets on the cover so you need to unscrew the cover off every time to need to replace the battery (But a exchangeable battery is a plus for some, IF you have a screwdriver with you). Can't really comment on the MPV 3.0, but the 0.4Ohm limit can be irritating if you're rebuilding and the 30Watt limit will be lacking the oomph you're seeking, especially for 0.5Ohm's and lower. Very well built, but it's bigger and boxier than the iS50, with less battery and you can charge other devices with it (If that's important to you Lol). Innokin could've had this segment covered but I think they took too long and missed their opportunity in the market.
> 
> So for best solid performance for the buck, the proven iS50. If size and budget not an issue and you want even more oomph, the Sigelei (remember the additional cost for batteries and charger too).



Superb summary @huffnpuff !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

